# Aquarium Design Group's new site



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

http://www.aquariumdesigngroup.com/


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

All i really see is a new entrance to a branch of their site. However that gallery is impressive.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

RianS said:


> All i really see is a new entrance to a branch of their site. However that gallery is impressive.


There are two entrances. The left side goes to the gallery. The right side goes to their store. I just ordered a 2010 calender from them. http://www.adgshop.com/2009_ADA_Calendar_s/75.htm


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

There were always two entrances if I recall correctly.

Everything else is pretty much the same (and still excellent I might add).


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

ADG is going to be carrying driftwood. They will show pictures of the exact pieces for sale like some places do. They are going to be carrying stones for aquascaping too.

From: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ign-group/68140-seiryu-stones.html#post518375


jsenske said:


> We do not have Seiryu Stone now, but do have some coming with our new shipment. I'll let you know, but typically the quality is pretty awful. When someone asks me about stones, they likely have pretty high expectations of what they might get. I'm sorry to report that it in every box of stones we receive, only a very small number are of any noteworthy character. The majority is mostly rubble and not so useful for aquascaping. Clearly, the very best pieces- the ones in that Amano aquascape that inspired you to want the particular variety of stone in the first place- will never make it to the US.
> 
> It is for this reason that I have recently sourced a new stone type from North America that I will be making routine trips to hand select. We will be offering this (and other) stone on our new website which is launching soon. We will offer driftwood the way it should be too- where you seeing the exact piece you are purchasing.
> 
> ...


----------



## RianS (May 12, 2009)

Nice. I've been thinking their site has been drab for the past year and most things have been switching to out of stock. Anyways it's also nice to see a site actually posting the exact pictures of driftwood. 

Thank you Left C for the update.


----------

